# Reserve INT



## CrazyCanuck (1 Mar 2004)

What about reserve intel?  

I‘m applying as a Sig Op, hoping to do Basic/SQ this summer, and I was told I could apply internally for a intel op position at the Reserve unit in the fall.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Mar 2004)

Is there not reservist INT.  If so you could go that route and then transfer direct.


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (1 Mar 2004)

My buddy is in 2INT in Toronto.  He transfered from the RHLI to that with only about 1.5 years in.


----------



## meni0n (1 Mar 2004)

You don‘t need any time in for reserve INT. Only for regular.


----------



## Korus (1 Mar 2004)

> You don‘t need any time in for reserve INT. Only for regular.


It depends on the unit, and how much they need new people. Some don‘t like taking people off the street, as it can be hit or miss. Having experience from another trade, esp combat arms, is a very good thing to have when going Int.


----------



## cdonnelly (1 Mar 2004)

It is always good to bring something to the table. As for Reserve Int on the west coast we are looking for some experience... and with the lack of positions available the applicant with the most to offer military wise will usually be the choice. Good luck on your career choices future_soldier.


----------



## cdonnelly (1 Mar 2004)

It is always good to bring something to the table. As for Reserve Int on the west coast we are looking for some experience... and with the lack of positions available the applicant with the most to offer military wise will usually be the choice. Good luck on your career choices future_soldier.


----------



## winchable (1 Mar 2004)

I know that the Int. Company here in Halifax was picking fresh recruits without experience this past year. 

I know of at least 4 Gents who were going Int with no experience at all, one of them was a friend of mine in fact.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (1 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Che:
> [qb] I know that the Int. Company here in Halifax was picking fresh recruits without experience this past year.
> 
> I know of at least 4 Gents who were going Int with no experience at all, one of them was a friend of mine in fact. [/qb]


****, another reason to live in Halifax


----------



## clasper (3 Mar 2004)

future_soldier,

Whether you join the regs as an infantry officer, or join a reserve unit as an intelligence officer, it‘s still going to take you a few years to be accepted as a reg force int officer.  Reserve IO‘s who want to go reg need to have quite a bit of experience, be at least a senior Lt (probably a Capt), have good PER‘s, etc.

If you can‘t find any int types around North Bay to talk to about your career aspirations, call up 2 Int Coy or 2 Int Pl- I‘m sure there‘s a couple of officers around that can give you the scoop on what to expect from the reserve experience.

Just my opinion, but I think a few years as a reg force infantry officer would be a more valuable background to have than a few years as a reserve IO.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (5 Mar 2004)

Some reserve Int units will take people off the street (thats how I got in back home in Halifax), and sometimes they only want folks with prior military expeience (such as 2 Int). The regular force side is a different ball of wax. 

future_soldier, there‘s a lot of information floating around about whether or not its better to remuster and then CT, or apply directly as a reg IO....to be honest it depends from year to year, based on the Branch‘s manning reequirements...it‘s a bit of a crap shoot, frankly. I‘ve been in the branch for 5 years, and it changes with the wind sometimes from what I‘ve seen. I do know that to switch to Int on the regular side requires a tour (or did...maybe it‘s changed recently), so you may want to see about tying for a deployment before applying to switch....but it never hurts to apply and get your name in there. 

Hey Che, you and I probably know a few folks in common. I‘ve been out of the unit loop since last summer, though...


----------



## winchable (5 Mar 2004)

These boyos just enlisted before last summer, so they did their BMQ last summer, they probably would have just been hookless faceless privates at the time.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (5 Mar 2004)

I do remember 4 particular laddies that came through last summer. Couple of younger guys, and a couple of older ones. 

And you‘re with the Scotian? <trying to remember how many NavRes types I know...>


----------



## winchable (5 Mar 2004)

PM me about it, I know all 4 of those fellas.


----------



## humint (6 Mar 2004)

You can go directly into RES INT, right off the street, both as an NCM and OFFR. However, you‘ll need to have some qualifications to be accepted by the unit (i.e. related experience, academics, etc). 

For RegF INT, you‘ll need at least 3-4 years of experience before doing a re-muster. The recruiters may make an exception if you have a tremendous amount of related experience and top academic qualifications such as an MA, PhD, etc, but that sort of exception is (I have heard) extremely rare.

Best bet is to try to get into a RES INT unit, and then, after some time-in and training, do some Class B taskings. That sort of time-in will go a long way when you put in for a CT from ResF to RegF.

You should also talk to a recruiter.


----------



## Korus (6 Mar 2004)

> The recruiters may make an exception if you have a tremendous amount of related experience and top academic qualifications such as an MA, PhD, etc, but that sort of exception is (I have heard) extremely rare.


Intelligence is a Job Description, not neccesarily a prerequisite. At least on the Mo side.


As for going straight into res int then a CT to reg int, I still think it would be better to get some combat arms experience beforehand, because there are some things you just won‘t learn going straight into INT..


----------



## Korus (6 Mar 2004)

Double post.. my bad.


----------



## humint (6 Mar 2004)

Yes, I know what you mean RE: Int as job description. 

I‘m merely making the point that, if you have an MA or PhD in intelligence or strategic studies (or something related), than they may have an extremly high interest in making some exceptions. 

Hey, I know a whole lot of people with grad degrees, and they ain‘t so smart!

Agreed on having combat arms experience, it‘s a definite plus. Get the hands-on experience before trying for a CT, it will pay-off in the long run.


----------



## humint (8 Mar 2004)

Check with CFRC, they will let you know for sure. It probably depends on a number of factors, one being whether there is a short-fall for Int Offrs. It all depends on need and how bad they want you. 

See what they say about the degree discipline, and if they consider one degree more related than another. 

Personally, because you are getting an MA in Psyc, I wouldn‘t be surprised if CFRC tries to push you towards Pers Selection. They may also suggest you get to INT through the SECOFFR route first.

If you are doing Pysc, make sure your specialisation and MA thesis is directly related to Int (i.e. interrogation, human manipulation, artificial intelligence, behaviour modelling, etc). This will improve your marketability when you apply. Something like developmental difficulties in white-male, suburban pre-adolesence will likely not cut it!  

But, you‘ll definitely have a great chance in getting in a PRes Int branch. So, that might be the best place to start, and then do a CT.


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (9 Sep 2004)

1) Hey all, I'm just going through the application process right now and I've been reading on this site that some people have had a terrible time with waiting for their background/security checks to come through.  I myself spent 2 years in the UK at university and I wanted to know if that will seriously delay my application.  If anyone who has been overseas like myself can shed any more light on this then can they do so...it would be helpful to know.  Some people have said that they have had to wait 12 months or even longer because of having been out of the country...that sounds pretty insane to me (even with the fact that the government security clearance system is abysmally slow...a criticism which I've heard numerous times...esp concerning CSIS).  Anyway, I'm just worried that I might be sitting around for a year waiting for them to get the clearance through.

2)I've been told that the Intelligence Officer occupation is only open to serving CF members.  However, the CF recently posted on the recruiting website under the occupation description for Int a note that states that under exceptional circumstances they may recruit a person directly into the Intelligence Branch through the DEO plan.  Now I've got a Master's Degree in International Politics and Strategic Studies...does that give me at least a slim chance of getting into Intel right off the bat?  If not, can anyway give me some info on how long it takes and what the process is like of getting into Intel once you're in the CF.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Sep 2004)

You'll probably find that your Studies are fairly common.  I think that Int is more interested in Linguists, than anything else.  So if you were to be a master of several languages as well, then you would likely be a great catch.

GW


----------



## hiv (9 Sep 2004)

ReadyAyeReady said:
			
		

> 1) Hey all, I'm just going through the application process right now and I've been reading on this site that some people have had a terrible time with waiting for their background/security checks to come through.   I myself spent 2 years in the UK at university and I wanted to know if that will seriously delay my application.   If anyone who has been overseas like myself can shed any more light on this then can they do so...it would be helpful to know.   Some people have said that they have had to wait 12 months or even longer because of having been out of the country...that sounds pretty insane to me (even with the fact that the government security clearance system is abysmally slow...a criticism which I've heard numerous times...esp concerning CSIS).   Anyway, I'm just worried that I might be sitting around for a year waiting for them to get the clearance through.
> 
> 2)I've been told that the Intelligence Officer occupation is only open to serving CF members.   However, the CF recently posted on the recruiting website under the occupation description for Int a note that states that under exceptional circumstances they may recruit a person directly into the Intelligence Branch through the DEO plan.   Now I've got a Master's Degree in International Politics and Strategic Studies...does that give me at least a slim chance of getting into Intel right off the bat?   If not, can anyway give me some info on how long it takes and what the process is like of getting into Intel once you're in the CF.



Your time in the UK shouldn't be much of a problem since they are a close ally. The clearance process just takes a lot of time regardless of circumstances.

It's Int! Not intel! (Canadian thing. recce/recon)
Anyway, from my personal experience, almost all the Int officer's I've met were former non-com Int Ops. And Int Op is a remuster-only trade. I guess that probably doesn't help you but FYI


----------



## humint (9 Sep 2004)

Your security check should not be delayed that much, if at all for attending a college/university outside of Canada. I attended a UK university for five years and had no problem with my security check. At your level, they will only be doing enhanced reliability, which is a basic search of credentials, credit, etc. It only becomes an issue if you come from, or have been visiting, a country of concern.

The best thing to do about your interest in INT is to seek out a recruiter. 

I've been told that they will take people off civvie street, but only if they have some freaky experience or skill that they normally can't find or if they need it right away. And, I suspect they only do this for Officer applicants, as (as stated above) most if not all of the INT NCOs are remusters.

You could go in as an MP and switch, or do Infantry for a couple of years and then switch.

You may also want to try ResF INT trade, and then remuster to RegF at a later date.


----------



## from darkness lite (9 Sep 2004)

Yes, we occasionally recruit Int Officers right from the streets.   You've got nothing to lose by trying.   A Masters in International Studies etc is one of the degrees we look for.   For your info, the Int trade, both officer and NCM, is severely stressed (ie not nearly enough people for the ongoing taskings) and our school can't pump trained Int Ops/Officers out fast enough.   If you can't get in right away, try to get a commission in one of the Reserve Int units (Vancouver, Edmonton, Winnipeg, Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal and Halifax), then transfer over to Reg Force.
We definitely need more troops/officers. If you get in, you'll be BUSY!!!!   Count on lots of tours also if posted to the Army.

WO


----------



## rdschultz (9 Sep 2004)

ReadyAyeReady said:
			
		

> If not, can anyway give me some info on how long it takes and what the process is like of getting into Intel once you're in the CF.



The recruiting site says "four years of military service including operational experience."


----------



## Ian_M (9 Sep 2004)

I have a question about Intelligence

is it possible to transfer from a Reserve Infantry unit as an Officer to the Intelligence branch (Regular) as an Officer?

The reason I ask is that I'm currently in the process to join an Infantry Unit as an Officer Cadet, after I'm done my degree I want to possibly transfer to Intelligence on the regular side of things. So I'm just wondering if its possible later on, in about four years as that is how long I have left on my degree.


----------



## The_Falcon (9 Sep 2004)

How often and for how long to you guys go on tour


----------



## from darkness lite (10 Sep 2004)

From Ian M - "is it possible to transfer from a Reserve Infantry unit as an Officer to the Intelligence branch (Regular) as an Officer?"

As long as you have a degree and meet the branch requirements you will be considered, the branch takes the best candidates who apply.

From Hachet Man - "How often and for how long to you guys go on tour"

Depends on your position/posting.  As with all tours they last 6 months.  Some deploy only occassionally, others deploy for 6 months, are home for 12 months, and then are gone for another 6 months.  These tend to be in the "hard Army" positions such as the Brigade HQs.  We have Int Ops/Officers on almost every mission.


----------



## zein (22 Sep 2004)

Well... I have applied for  DEO since almost 19 months ago and still waiting for the CSIS security screening release. The recruting office told me that this delay in my application is due to my residence overseas. Does somebody know what is the maximum time required to process a level III security screening? Note that the CSIS finsihed conducting interviews with my character references since almost a month ago.The other question, is it normal to take this much of time, or who knows maybe longer since I have passed the written test and a pre-interview seven months ago?
Thanks.


----------



## Mileender (17 Dec 2004)

I'm thinking of applying to join the intelligence res. Does anybody know concretely what kind of training is involved, and what specifically they do? And what kinds of people intelligence attracts?


----------



## Meridian (17 Dec 2004)

oh sigh. First thing I thought of. "Oxymoron."



(don't hate me people!)


actually, im curious too. Is this really an "active" trade...?

I had heard you can only OT into it, and require a min of 10 years in? Pure rumour of course....


----------



## aesop081 (17 Dec 2004)

Meridian said:
			
		

> oh sigh. First thing I thought of. "Oxymoron."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure about reserves but in reg force you can apply for OT to int after 4 years of service.


----------



## Meridian (17 Dec 2004)

aesop.. for regs.. does it matter what your current MOC is, or do they accept pretty much from any MOC?


----------



## aesop081 (17 Dec 2004)

Meridian said:
			
		

> aesop.. for regs.. does it matter what your current MOC is, or do they accept pretty much from any MOC?



Any MOC will do.  I aplied in 97 but then changed my mind.  ( i was a 041 at the time)


----------



## elizabeth (17 Dec 2004)

Meridian said:
			
		

> I had heard you can only OT into it, and require a min of 10 years in? Pure rumour of course....



Sorry. What is OT? Oh yeah, a completly unrelated abbrevation. What does TD stand for? I know it is field pay but... thanks.


----------



## Korus (17 Dec 2004)

If you're interested in joining Int, and finding out what your local Int Company ( Coy) does, try and set up a visit with your local Int Coy so you can actually talk to members to find out what specifically you'll do as an Intelligence Operator or Int Officer. In the reserves, some Coys will allow you to join off the street, others require that you OT (Occupational Transfer) from another trade in the military.

Just be aware that Army Intelligence is not the James Bond / CIA / MI6 Movie style Intelligence. In a nutshell, on the reserve level it's mainly knowing about the enemy, weather and terrain, and how they can effect a commander's mission. It can be a rewarding trade if you apply yourself.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Dec 2004)

elizabeth said:
			
		

> Sorry. What is OT? Oh yeah, a completly unrelated abbrevation. What does TD stand for? I know it is field pay but... thanks.



OT stands for Ocupational transfer.  Thats when you switch from one trade to another.

TD stands for temporary duty.  It is NOT field pay !!  it is given when you go on course or something of the sort.  Field pay is called FOA ( field operations allowance) and it is a standard rate per complete 24 hours spent in the field.


----------



## elizabeth (18 Dec 2004)

So, is there a difference between OT and remustering? Thanks for the info though!


----------



## aesop081 (18 Dec 2004)

No there is not the are both one and the same.


----------



## johnny_boy (19 Dec 2004)

I'm in 3 Inttelligence Company in Halifax (reserve unit). For the reserves you do not have to come from a prior trade (ie you can go from being a civvie to Int) where as reg force you must have a certain amount of time already in as mentioned previously in the thread.

As for what Intelligence does, well, I myself only just finished BMQ today (oooooo and does it feel good) but from what I know from the lectures and training I have been permitted to sit in on is that Int is all centred around information and what to do with it and how to inturpret it. If you're looking for door kicking, explosions, and lots of action, then this probably isn't the trade for you. 

That's not to say there wont be any action, just not to the level you would get in the Infantry for example. We did have one lecture the other day on securing a building and cataloging item of informational value you'd find in order to track insurgents or what have you. For that the intructor giving the lecture said an Int Op would most likely be insterted into an Infantry unit to clear the house or building and then take pictures, detain, or what ever else. 

But the main goal of Intelligence is getting and using information be it from a patrol and talking to locals (HumInt or Human Intelligence) or looking and photos, data, etc. etc... and that's all I really know. From what I have learned so far, I think it's an interesting trade. Many in other trades (as I have experienced) will make fun of it and say stupid things like "You don't need to go to the range, you're going Int" or "All you do is look at maps." or on the other end of things think you'll be James Bond.

I reccomend it though, as I have been enjoying it thus far. Don't listen to what other misinformed people say about the trade. I say go to the local Int unit and ask their recruiter. That's what I did and now I'm on my way to becoming an Int Op.


----------



## bluenose_boy (20 Dec 2004)

Hey, johnny_boy, 

Congrats on passing the BMQ, and it's good to talk to a fellow Nova Scotian (I've been stuck on the prairies for 10 years now). Anyway, I'm in the middle of applying for Infantry Officer in the reserves here in good ol' Winnipeg. I have been interested in Intelligence since the get-go, but I thought you had to re-muster from another trade. Since you likely won't know the specifics of 38th Brigade's recruiting needs, my question is, do you have to jump through any other hoops in the application process, like secret clearance (or whatever the next step is called.) I am just waiting on my PT, and if there isn't any additional stuff to do (my enhanced clearance apparently came back OK), I might try and get on as an IO with 5th platoon here. (If they even take civvies directly as officers -- I'm not sure).

Thanks,


----------



## johnny_boy (21 Dec 2004)

As for any other hoops specific to Int, all I am aware of is the security level which you need to get in order to look at Top Secret material. It's something that's unique to Int as far as I know. However I have not yet started filling those forms outs and from what I understand you begin that process on your QL3. But yeah, for Int Reserve at least, you can join as a civvie. In fact, 3 Int Coy had the FIRST direct entry officers in an    Int unit in Canada from what one of the Captains said - two females joined as 2nd  Lieutenants (both civvies from the street, now officers in the Intelligence)... Which I find odd personally, especially as how they were promoted from Officer Cadet to 2Lt before BMQ? Makes no sense to me but it happened.


----------



## Meridian (21 Dec 2004)

Insofar as TS clearance, if you are younger, it is often much easier to get. When I joined, we all had to hand in our security clearance forms, and pretty much all the naval ocdts had to get TS... and it took them about a month more than all of us to get TS over Secret.

Its much easier if either parents have gotten a clearance before, and much easier still if your family has been in Canada for a lengthy time and you haven't moved a lot.

Otherwise it takes that much longer as CSIS hunts down details about you.


----------



## Korus (21 Dec 2004)

> Which I find odd personally, especially as how they were promoted from Officer Cadet to 2Lt before BMQ? Makes no sense to me but it happened.



You can go by the 'Direct Entry Officer' entry program to the reserves, so if you have a degree you bypass the OCdt phase. I think it's ridiculous, especially for the INT trade.


----------



## Meridian (21 Dec 2004)

Its why they say that military intelligence is an ox.... 



*ducks and runs*


----------



## Korus (21 Dec 2004)

Wow.. I've never heard that one before    

It's not just a reserve INT thing. Other trades do DEO too.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Dec 2004)

johnny_boy said:
			
		

> As for any other hoops specific to Int, all I am aware of is the security level which you need to get in order to look at Top Secret material. It's something that's unique to Int as far as I know.



And where did you get that information from ??  My trade needs level 3..............so do alot of navy trades .........


----------



## FredDaHead (21 Dec 2004)

Meridian said:
			
		

> Its much easier if either parents have gotten a clearance before, and much easier still if your family has been in Canada for a lengthy time and you haven't moved a lot.



Does it matter WHEN your parents held a clearance? My dad had Top Secret at least but he left in the 80's, and my mom was in the army for a short while also (though I have no clue if she had a "higher" clearance than whatever basic pers get), but she also left in the early 80's. And does the rest of your family matter? My uncle retired a few years ago from a long career in the Army (he was in the CAR for a while, and from what I heard he deployed to a lot of places over his career), and I have a cousin who's presently in the army as well.

And can you define "not moving a lot"? Do you mean living in the same apartment for a long time, or generally staying in the same area/province?


----------



## Meridian (21 Dec 2004)

Well this is using plain logic here.. Any security clearance and/or background check is going to be a lot easier if a) the information has already been at least partially and reliably researchced (ie a previous clearance) and b) there isnt a lot of variation to track down.

But again, I have no idea what the clearance reqs are for INT.


----------



## johnny_boy (22 Dec 2004)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> And where did you get that information from ??  My trade needs level 3..............so do alot of navy trades .........



I dunno, I just remember one of the Captains saying we have a level that most other trades wouldn't get. I don't recall exactly what clearance he said but he said something to the effect of "Feel special, they don't give this to just anyone."... even though we don't even have the clearance yet.... As I mentioned I just joined so I am still learning everything.


----------



## The_Falcon (22 Dec 2004)

There are three Security Clearance levels used by the Canadian Government (four if you want to count Enhanced Reliability) Level 1=Confidential, Level 2=Secret, Level 3=Top Secret.  From what I learned as my short stint as a clerk at an ASU, most of CSS trades in the regs required level 1 at minimum. Combat trades should have minimum level 2 (They told me to upgrade to level 2 so I could go on tour, well I am not going on tour for medical reason and I still haven't heard about the clearance, neither have people who went.)  Field Grade Officers in Combat trades are supposed to have Level 3, as are a lot of people who deal with electronics (LCIS tech, most navy MOCs cause they have to operate all that cool communications equipment), INT and a few others.  Of course reserve world is different, things you should have like permanent ID cards, proper Security Clearance etc. never happen cause you are just a reservist.  Applied for both in Sept, still waiting.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Dec 2004)

Don't feel bad...i had level 2 already before my remuster and it took a year for my level 3 to come back from CSIS !!!


----------



## The_Falcon (22 Dec 2004)

Oh I fully realize I will be waiting quite some time.  Being the son of two Immigrants (One from Ireland Mom, Dad Poland), and the fact that my mother going back to Ireland 4 times in 2003 (family members getting sick and dying), red flagged her when she was waiting to get her Maple leaf card (she is a landed Immigrant, dad is a citizen).  I guess immigration thought she was working for the IRA.  With stuff like that I will probably be a Sgt. before i ever get a security clearance oh well.


----------



## bluenose_boy (22 Dec 2004)

Hey, thanks for the info everyone. My apologies to Mileender for hijacking the thread a little bit, but info on INT trades is hard to come by. Also, in regards to the DEO route, they told me I would be entering as a 2Lt if I am eventually accepted as I got my degree a couple of years ago.  Finally that BA in Russian might be worth more than the paper it's printed on!!  :


----------



## johnny_boy (23 Dec 2004)

Which Int unit are you joining?


----------



## bluenose_boy (23 Dec 2004)

I've been living in Winnipeg for the last 10 years (I still can't believe it), and would looking at 6 Intelligence, 5 platoon, I believe is the correct nomenclature. If they are taking DEOs, that is. Otherwise I'll be straight-up Infantry. I'm originally a South Shore guy, living in both Chester and Bridgewater before I did the stereotypical move to Edmonton for 2 years, then ended up here. 

Johnny_boy, did I understand one of your posts correctly that you are in the process of getting security clearance while you are working? And what of the two DEO officers in your unit, did they have any kind of special qualifications that you know of?


----------



## johnny_boy (23 Dec 2004)

The DEOs had no special qualification other than posessing a degree. Neither has any real connection to the military and they joined with as much (or less) knowledge about Intelligence as I had. 

As for clearance.. I have no idea where I stand. I know I eventually have to end up at level 3 I think. I know I filled out the basic for that everyone does with the recruiter and I believe I may have filled the level 2 form out... I fill out soooo many forms and they all look the same I just loose track. But yes, you can be employeed with Int and not have the proper clearance, just you may be restrcted in what you can do. I'm expecting a year and a bit to get fully Int trained anyways, and will take at least that long, if not longer to get my security clearance... So it really doesnt matter anyway. You can't do Int work without your courses, and you can't do it without your clearance. You can do busy work and go on basic, SQ, QL3 without clearance like I am doing now.


----------



## BruceR (25 Jan 2005)

More information here: http://www.2intcoy.org


----------



## The_Stu (25 Jan 2005)

In reference to the 3 (or is it 4?) years required in the forces before you can transer to reg force Int. Do those 3/4 years have to be in the reg forces or could time in the reserves count towards that?


----------



## Glorified Ape (25 Jan 2005)

The_Stu said:
			
		

> In reference to the 3 (or is it 4?) years required in the forces before you can transer to reg force Int. Do those 3/4 years have to be in the reg forces or could time in the reserves count towards that?



A girl on my course this past summer was a reservist promised to reg force int.


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (27 Mar 2005)

I'm going to be visiting the local Int Coy on their parade night this week to meet and talk with some people in the Int branch about joining up as a reservist.  Can anyone give me any pointers on what to expect?  

I am also wondering what I should wear.  I know it seems like a silly question but I don't want to overdo it by wearing a suit or something but I also don't want to underdress.  I just want to make sure I make the right impression as first impressions are huge and this is a very important event for me.

Thanks for your help in advance.

Ready.


----------



## Love793 (27 Mar 2005)

Casual dress will usually do.  Familiarize yourself with Recruiting Process, and ask if there is any unique steps to the recruiting process for Reserve Int Ops.


----------



## mdh (28 Mar 2005)

> I am also wondering what I should wear.  I know it seems like a silly question but I don't want to overdo it by wearing a suit or something but I also don't want to underdress.  I just want to make sure I make the right impression as first impressions are huge and this is a very important event for me.



You're right about first impressions - that's why I would always recommend a suit and tie with sufficient attention paid to shoes.

good luck, mdh


----------



## Korus (28 Mar 2005)

I'm assuming you've done your research on Int Ops on the internet, so ask any questions that you have to fill in the blanks. Try to find out what they do on an average parade night, and on exercise. Ask about what Int Ops do on deployment at the officer and NCM level (depending which you're going for). But above all, just relax and be yourself. If you're going to the Int Coy in Vancouver (based off your profile), they're good people so you have nothing to worry about.

Also, hopefully you've given them a call, so they know you're comming in?


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (11 Apr 2005)

So here's my situation:

I recently visited the local reserve Int unit.  The meeting went very well.  To make a long story short, while the told me that they normally do not take people "off the street" they were willing to make an exception in my case because of my education and my skill set.  So as you can imagine I was pretty happy since I have always wanted to get into intelligence, esp military intelligence (not for some James Bond reasons, but because I am a big Strat Studies/IR nerd).  So the way it will work once I get all my paperwork through is that for 2-3 years I will be a reservist with the unit and will do all my basic soldier training and my intelligence training, parade with the unit and work with them on designated days and weekends etc etc.  After that, they said they will sponsor me for a CT to reg force Int, which is my ultimate goal as I would like to make a career out of this.

So it sounds pretty good to me.  I will have to find some civvy job for a few years, or go back to school while I am a reservist, but that ain't that bad if I can get into int right away...I'm willing to wait.

My other option, as has ben told to me by others, is that I can join the reg force, infantry most likely, and then after 4 years I can transfer over to Int.  To me, it has its appeals because I would be reg force for starters and I would probably get better training.  BUT, as I have been made aware, for the first four years I would be doing no Int stuff at all and that a transfer to the Int branch ain't that easy to pull off.

So my dilemma is this:

1-Go the reserve route.  Tough it out for 2-3 years as a part-time soldier and then CT over.  But I will be in Int right away and will be getting the Int training right away and getting Int experience as well.

2-Go reg force as Inf and transfer over after 4 years hopefully getting into Int, but not guaranteed.  Could end up getting stuck in something that I don't really want to do.

I know it sounds like a no-brainer, but I spoke to a person in the CF (mind you, it was someone with not that much time in) who told me that the Int unit is just saying that they will sponsor me for a CT and stuff so that they can get me on but he thinks that they are giving me the run around and that they wouldn't sponsor me for a CT when the time came up.

I don't really believe him because I've done my research and I would not think of these people as the type who would shanghai me like that...but you never know right...

Any advice from Int people and CF people as well would be great.  Is the reserve route a good option for someone wanting to get into Int?  Or should I go reg force?

Cheers.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Apr 2005)

Well, as I see it, you really do have the two options to juggle.  Both will probably get you your desired position in Int in a Regular Force unit, but the time frames may be different.  "If" you do get accepted into the Reserve world you will be into the Int Trade within a year of joining.  It may be a bit limited in its exposure, but there are many opportunities these days to work along side the Regs.  The last I heard, the Int Trade is open and they need people (who doesn't in the CF?).  If you go the Regular Force route right off, you can go Inf or any Cbt Arms and you will be locked into that training for at least a year or two before you are qualified your 5's.  Although you may not be able to CT/OT/Remuster until you have approx 4 years in that Trade, you can still work your way into the Int Cell at the Unit and perhaps get a Combat Int Crse.  That would give you a stepping stone to switch over to Int later.  If you have over four years in and the qualifications, they may recruit you right into the Int Trade off of a Combat Int Crse.

I know I haven't helped you much, but perhaps I have given you some more info towards your making your decision of which route to take.


----------



## meni0n (11 Apr 2005)

I don't understand what they mean by sponsor the CT. They can't refuse to do the paperwork if you put in for a CT. The only down that I see to option A is that after you complete basic, you can't really do any taskings or anything else until you do your 3's/4's which will be a year away.


----------



## Pieman (11 Apr 2005)

ReadyAyeReady,

Nice to hear things are moving along for you. You got options! That is more than a lot of people can say.

Both sound like good routes to take, each with their pros/cons so I suspect that no one here can tell you which way to go is better.

The only thing I can point out is that from what I have read on this forum and talked about with a couple of members here, is that some people have a bureaucratic nightmare in transferring from reserves to regular force. (If I am off on that, someone please correct me) Something you should look into either way.

Pieman


----------



## ark (12 Apr 2005)

Another option you may consider is to work "full time" in the reserves before your CT. You could accomplish this by either going on tours,  over-sea postings or getting class B contracts with your local HQ or your unit. If you are interested in this avenue, contact your reserves int unit and ask them what are the chances as obviously nothing is guaranteed...and watch out for false promises as some recruiters tend to say things that aren't always reflecting reality


----------



## PJ D-Dog (12 Apr 2005)

You seem to have some choices in front of you.  Here is my take on the situation and I view this as a realist and not a nay sayer.

Your best bet right now would be to join the reserves, serve two years and then put in for your compenent transfer.  Be sure the reserve unit you join has the MOC that you want, which in this case is Intel.  While serving with the reserves, finish up your college and get your degree.  That way if the opportunity presents itself to become an officer in the future, you won't be left behind the eight ball.

If you choose to go to the regular force in another MOC and then try and remuster to intel later, you have no guarantees that you will be able too.  The intel community may be filled up in 4 or 5 years from now, which is when you would be eligible for a remuster in the regular force.  In addition, if you end up in combat arms and there is a shortage, you will not be allowed to remuster.  Also, while in the regular force, you may not get a chance to complete your college education.

Another factor to consider in all of this, is the fact that it will take you roughly less time to get into the reserves than it will to get into the regular force.  Some people are waiting up to two years to get the call to go.  The current recruiting system, by all accounts, is broken as is the asscession pipline which takes applicants from recruits to trained soldiers.  Since there is such a backlog of recruits needing to be trained on the regular force side, you could very well end up being in holding platoon for a year or more before you even get to your trade school.  If your goal is to get a regular pay cheque no matter what you do, even if it is to pick up garbage and paint rocks, then that may be the way to go.

Again, the reserves would be your safest bet in route to the regular force given the current situation faced by DND.  Good luck.

PJ D-Dog


----------



## Korus (12 Apr 2005)

If you go into the reserves first, you will get a taste of the trade itself that you can't get just from research and talking to people currently in the trade. However, as an off-the-street recruit, there is a steep learning curve into military ways, that is much easier to get through the combat arms...

Ultimately it's your choice. If you don't want to go infantry, and only see it as a stepping stone to Int, you may end up hating it completely. Or, you may end up loving it. It all comes down to what you think is best for yourself. It's a tough decision but it's one no one else can make for you.


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (13 Apr 2005)

Thanks for the advice everyone...I do have a degree already, actually 2 degrees (one of the reasons the Int Coy wants me)...I think the reserves is probably the option I will take, I just wanted to hear from some people who are in the forces already and can offer me advice.

I am aware that there is a steep learning curve ahead...basically the WO and the 2Lt I spoke to told me this:

"In certain respects you will have a lot of catching up to do...but it certain respects you will be ahead of the game..."

By this I think they meant that while I will have to learn alot about the combat arms and the military in general I will also be ahead in the sense that I can get involved in Int right away and not have to wait the 4 years to do it if I went reg force.

I did talk to them about opportunities for reserve work to make some cash and they told me that no one should ever depend on the reserves for a full time career.  But, that being said, they also said that there are plenty of opportunitues to do basic grunt type work if I want to...it would not be Int specific until I am fully trained...but at least I would be doing something for the armed forces anyway, even if it is driving trucks or sweeping floors....I could make some extra coin on the side.

I am lucky in the sense that my parents are really supportive and have said that I can live at home for pretty cheap room and board so that I don't have to freak out about trying to balance the reserves with full-tiume work...that way I can focus 100% on getting my training done as soon as possible.

I might consider going back to uni as well anyway...it seems that reserve work and university complement one another very well...I can probably get some of my tuition reimbuirsed and hey, more education can never hurt.

Anyhow, thanks to everyone for your advice.


----------



## Pieman (13 Apr 2005)

> ...I can probably get some of my tuition reimbuirsed and hey, more education can never hurt.



You sure about that? I don't know about you, but If I ever have to suffer through one more student coming to me to whine and complain about their marks it's BAM! to the moon!   :dontpanic:


----------



## NCRCrow (13 Apr 2005)

The Best INT OP's are the guys who COT (Regs) and use there former trade experiences from tours/contacts and training to be very effective and resourceful.

The worst are direct entry INT OPs from the reserve, who do not have a clue as they just used to there Thursday reserve boy scout meetings and Class B's and that are administrative in nature. This is a general observation.

Go to the reg force, take a trade that parallels INT (291 Comm Research, 276 NESOP, RECCE type's).Get some TI at an OPS center (NDCC, Trinity, Athena).

Sittin at home on Mama's couch for three years with the chance of transferring. The next 5 years is going to be an exciting time in the CF.

Pay your dues and do not miss out. It will make u ten times the better INT OP or maybe even INT O.

I will take flak for this post......but I speak the truth


----------



## Mauler (13 Apr 2005)

Hate to say it, but I have to absolutely agree with NCRCrows observation about Int Op direct entries. The TI, experience, seasoning, whatever you want to call it, that one gets as a member of the regs prior to COT is worth every moment. I had 11 years in prior to my 9 years as an Int Op and saw some prime examples of this.

You may be a well educated, highly competent person, a nice enough guy, but there is no substitute for TIME IN!

By the way, I was an Airforce Tech prior to COT. My worst day as an Int Op was still better than my best days as a tech. You take it from there.

Cheers


----------



## NCRCrow (13 Apr 2005)

Flak....I love it. 

But u must agree!~that tactical/operational experience gained in the environments and the ability to apply  collated INT with known SOP's and tactics, is the only way to be effective. Especially ,when u are briefing commanders in there own element.

I have seen it a thousand times, as an INT OP briefer loses his cred, when he/she does not know the culture or tactic's of the element and the Commander/OC knows it.

Experience can cure this.

Yeah, I always use some grammar lessons. Especially here in the Navy league.


----------



## NCRCrow (13 Apr 2005)

The point was made earlier that should the person was deciding to wait it out for three years and hope for a transfer to the regs.

Three years of pension/travel/experience/pay/tours/friends or stay at home and wait it out watching Montel on the couch.

The decision should be easy.........

I like the Reserves concept of part time soldiers that can be mobilised in time of need, but it is not meant to be a full time occupation.

A lot can be accomplished in 3 years!


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (13 Apr 2005)

NCRCrow and Mauler:

I appreciate your point as I am trying to get advice from experienced people.  My worry if I go the reg force route however, is that I may not get the chance to go to Int at all.  What if I end up being stuck in Inf or another combat arm for 9 years when I could have been doing Int right off the bat...which is my ultimate goal...am I guaranteed to get into Int at all?  Also, I've been told that getting a CT is a headache and a half, especially when elements like the Inf are already stressed for people...

Believe me, I have thought to myself exactly what you have said about getting the time in...but I don't want to gamble the next 9 years of my life on that...can I be guaranteed a spot in Int if I go reg force...prob not...


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (13 Apr 2005)

Just to add to that...

Can reg force personnel transfer over to Int in less then 4 years if they are qualified...or does it absolutely, positively have to be 4 years minimum?


----------



## aesop081 (13 Apr 2005)

ReadyAyeReady said:
			
		

> Just to add to that...
> 
> Can reg force personnel transfer over to Int in less then 4 years if they are qualified...or does it absolutely, positively have to be 4 years minimum?



Negative...you must meet ALL the prerequisites for Occupational transfer, including time requirements ! LOTP program i beleive is the only exception (3 to 6 years if i remember correctly)


----------



## NCRCrow (13 Apr 2005)

No worries

INT is always open (COTP)....the are constantly looking for people especially with all these new organizations opening up


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (13 Apr 2005)

Sorry, whats COTP?


----------



## aesop081 (13 Apr 2005)

COTP - Continuous Ocupational Transfer progarm

It is a program that is open year round for application and is for the following trades only

081 aesop
091 Flight engineer
131 SAR tech
???  Geo tech
???  Ammo tech
??? Clearance diver
111 Int Op
5?? NDT

The basic requirement is to have 4 years in and be QL5 qualified in your current MOC. Each trade has its own entry requirements as well.


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (13 Apr 2005)

Well its a tough dilemma I have...

On the flip side, does anyone know any Int Ops or Int Officers who have CT'd from the res and actually proved themselves to be quite competent in the trade?


----------



## Korus (13 Apr 2005)

As one of those off-the-street Int Ops, I'm going to have to agree with NCRCrow and Mauler, there just is no substitute for that previous experience (Hence my 'steep learning curve' comment earlier).

With direct entries, it truly is hit or miss - sometimes the direct entries make good Int Ops (after some time, obviously), sometimes they are not (I've seen cases of both). Whereas when transferring from the regs (esp the combat arms), you have that invaluable experience under you, and furthermore you have 4 years of evaluation of your performance, which can help weed out some of the undesirable people in the trade..

My particular case, I joined the reserves in my first year of Uni. Originally going combat arms, but my poor vision precluded me from that, so I steered towards Int. It's been a good go, but the learning curve has been steep..


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (13 Apr 2005)

Well all I can say is that the Int Coy I met with was sceptical at first.  But after I spoke to them for almost 3 hours they obviously felt that I have what it takes, otherwise they would have probably not offered to take me "off the street."

Believe me, they explained everything to me...and they did say that I had alot of catching up to do.  But they felt that I had a good academic background (BA International Relations, MA in Intelligence and Strategic Studies) to make a go of it.  I will have alot or learning to do...but I'm up for the challenge.

I guess what I am trying to say is that if they thought that I was capable (I'll take the advice of a WO who has been in for 20 years) and I think I am capable then I am confident that I can make a good Int Op.  And if not, well then at least I will be a reservist and will have the opportunity to change to something else or leave the CF for good.  They said that the 2 years I will spend with them will give them a chance to evaluate me.  To me, it seems better then being stuck in the Infantry for 9 years and end up not being fulfilled.

I know academic bacground don't mean much...but hey, if I've spent 6 years at univeristy studying intelligence, strat studies and history specifically, why not make a go of it.

As for the comment about me sitting at home on mama's couch watching montel and waiting to get into the regs...well that's not me...like I said, I want to do as much as I can while traning with the unit and earning my stripes and if that entails scrubbing floors on a class B or whatever in the meantime then so be it...so reserve those comments for someone you know...I'm not looking for an easy way in here...I'm just looking for what's best for me...

Thanks for all the advice tho' guys.


----------



## NCRCrow (13 Apr 2005)

Alright...I was a little hard on ya about Mama's couch, but why waste 3 years of pensionable time and experience by staying in the PRes.

Go hard at it, like I said the next 5 years is going to be an exciting time in the CF.

Be there, don't watch it on CNN. 

An INT OP/O with no medals scares me!!


----------



## Mauler (14 Apr 2005)

ReadyAyeReady

In all honesty I have to say that the reg force time that you require is most definitely time well spent. The direct entry int op that sat next to me on my QL 5, whom I later had working for me (I was a Sgt and he was just barely a MCpl after 5 years in the trade)  was a prime example of this. This individual and others were living proof that the TI prior to OT is absolutely needed.

I completely understand your concern in regards to not being able to get into the Int branch after four years and expending an enormous amount of time and effort to get to a place that you cannot go. My response is this: You are expressing a willingness to join a military organization, to put your life on the line as it were, unlimited liability, that sort of thing. My friend "Who dares wins", if you want it bad enough YOU will make it happen.

If you want assurances that you will be able to get into the branch after x number of years in the regs, you have the right, at least at the moment, to call up the Career Manager in NDHQ and ask him, plain and simple. 

Again, my worst day as an Int Op was still better than my best days as an Air Force Tech.

Mauler


----------



## Al1212 (1 May 2006)

I am currently a student at the U of A in Edmonton going into the second year.  My current program is Science with a Specialization.  Putting aside the mostly boring science courses, I am actually quite interested and fascinated by military and strategic studies related things.

I am interested in the Reserves but more specifically in Intelligence.
The plan is to begin the application process in about a month or so (as I will be traveling for a month) and then hopefully, eventually start some sort of training next year in the summer.

Does anyone know if there’s any chance of becoming an Intelligence Officer in the reserves and if not, then what are the chances of being an Intelligence Operator?

Any other related comments, suggestions, advice would be appreciated.
Thanks
 ???


----------



## kincanucks (1 May 2006)

Call your local recruiting office and ask for a listing of the local reserve units and then call them and ask them.


----------



## Korus (1 May 2006)

If you want to go Army Int in the Reserve world, chances are not that good for being an Int Officer off the street, unless you display *a lot* of maturity and credentials.  
Chances of becoming an NCM Int Op off the street are better. If you demonstrate, once again, maturity and enthusiasm, you stand a good chance, though remusters tend to be preferred.


----------



## Journeyman (1 May 2006)

It is too easy for you to find out your current, local options since 6 Intelligence Company is in Edmonton.

Drop by:
Brigadier James Curry Jefferson Bldg
Armoury Support Centre, room 103
11630 - 109 Street NW
Edmonton, Alberta T5G 2T8 

or phone them at 310-ARMY.

------------------------------------------------
Legal disclaimer - no need to read. The intelligence system is all about making informed decisions, which requires assessing raw information, often acquired by digging through the most arcane sources. In this case, I had a trained interrogator and Swahili linguist down in Guantanamo type "military intelligence edmonton" into GOOGLE for me!  Perhaps...just _perhaps_....you're not quite ready for such intelligence challenges : Have you considered being a Public Affairs Officer? They're well respected too   Sayyyy....you're not "couchcommander" are you? He's UofA too.


----------



## Al1212 (2 May 2006)

I would like to thank everyone for their responses as I know this type of thread has been started before.  I also have a little spiel of my own:

Firstly, No I am not "couchcommander"; however, I am sure that there are quite a few people with some U of A affiliation from Edmonton.

Secondly, I did do quite a lot of research, but the fact that the 6 Intelligence Company website has not been updated for many months now did not help.  About a year ago when I was in grade 12, I even went to the Jefferson Armoury location and did speak briefly to a recruiter, but that was just regarding general things.  So, then I basically decided to finish high school first, head on to University, and take things from there.

I now know what I generally want and before I start anything serious, I just wanted to ensure that I had the most information possible.

I realize that lots of people probably say they want to be in Intelligence, but then back away when they realize that it’s a very tedious and detail oriented job.  I also think that it is one of the most important occupations because it has the potential to strongly affect everything else.


----------



## scoutfinch (2 May 2006)

Obviously, you are aware that there are Reserve Intelligence units. 

This is the link for the Recruiting world regarding IntOs:

http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/engraph/career/tradeinfo_e.aspx?id=82&bhcp=1

It will give you the recruiting requirements.


----------



## Aislinn (2 May 2006)

I just so happens that I have a Int Op pamphlet sitting beside me. Don't ask. Anyways, it's doubtful you will be able to become an Int Op just coming in off the street. They usually prefer an Occupation transfer or a Component transfer. Something I was told was that they prefer people to come in from Infantry or the other Combat Arms. Also, of course, people with a knowledge of other languages, multi-cultural experience, and operational experience are preferred. Call your Intelligence Branch and talk to them though. If this is really what you want to do, you have to get to know everyone there. Good luck.


----------



## Korus (2 May 2006)

*Al1212*; Your best bet is to try to get ahold of someone at the unit. Come in on a Wednesday night and ask the recruiters if you can talk to the int people (Just beware that they can be very busy at times). That's the only way you'll ever find out what it's all about.

If you really want a website to check out, try 3 Int Coy's website;
http://www.army.dnd.ca/LAND_FORCE_ATLANTIC_AREA/3_INTELLIGENCE_COMPANY/int.htm
or 2 Int Coy's website;
http://www.army.dnd.ca/LFCA/2int/main.shtm

But if you want the most information possible, you'll never find it on the internet. You'll have to go in and talk to an actual, real world Int Op.


----------



## vangemeren (3 May 2006)

As long as I have lurking on this site I have been interested in res Int in any position. I have read all the posts regrading it, visited all the website mentioned. I have the desire to wear the North Star as my capbadge (That's my goal at least)

I have 2 years left to complete my degree. I was thinking of joining another unit until then. Is there any preference of trade they want for res Int op (or does that matter) I will be completing a Honours Geography Degree with lots of regional geography.

In my searches I have found info on the Naval Reserve web-site about Naval Reserve Intelligence (R82B). I would like to know if anybody is a Naval Reserve Intelligence (R82B) Officer?

Is it as hard to get into as Res Int Operators or Officers?


----------



## Aislinn (3 May 2006)

As I mentioned, if you call and ask them, they'll give you all the information you require. And they're nice and interesting to talk to, promise. I don't know much about Naval Reserve Intelligence, as that's not my interest. However, when I phoned about being an Intelligence Operator, I was told that only in the most exceptional cases would they take someone off the street. It was recommended that people should get other military experience, preferably in the Combat Arms. You should phone to see what they say about Naval Reserve Intelligence. Phoning really isn't that bad. 

Cheers.


----------



## Journeyman (3 May 2006)

Both army and naval intelligence _prefer_ experienced personnel to transfer in - - it makes it easier to teach candidates how to assess an enemy battalion's likely courses of action, if one knows what a battalion is.

In the Reserves, and occasionally in the RegF for applicants with specific qualifications, the "previous-experience" requirement may be waived. Speaking for the Reserves only.....as a very broad generalization, if one is going to join without having served elsewhere first, it is more likely to happen with army NCMs and naval Officers, for several reasons. 

Army Int Ops are going to undergo a significant amount of training, where all the basics are covered anyway (they'll just learn easier with previous experience). Army Int Offrs tend not to be as understrength, therefore the unit recruiters can hold out for experienced applicants, are less motivated to take people directly.

NavRes Int Officers is still a new and growing field. On the one hand, there is a back-log of former NCAGS/NCS-classified officers requiring training. On the other, there are a lot of line serials that need filling. As for Navy Reserve Intelligence NCMs, there aren't any....so there would be little competition if that's the route you _really_ want to take.

As with Army Int, the _best_ advice is to ask the person in your neighbourhood holding the chequebook. 6 Int Coy was given above. My Gitmo buddy was busy pulling out fingernails, so I had to google it myself, but HMCS Nonsuch is:

HMCS NONSUCH
11807 Kingsway Ave
Edmonton, AB T5G 2W5  
Ship's office: (780) 452-8843

oh......and one recurring stumbling block for can be getting a security clearance. IF your dad is the local Tamil Tiger spokesman, your mom is North Korean...and you just moved to Canada on Monday, from Iran......joining the Intelligence Branch may be problematic - - you may want to consider Tim Horton's for your career-fulfilling aspirations


----------



## vangemeren (4 May 2006)

Journeyman

Thank you for the reply. 
Like I said before I have 2 years left of University before I can move to a city where there are Res Int opportunities. Should I start the process of joining now and then transferring or just wait two years.

It seemed funny that there was no mention of naval Int operators, would you know why they don't exist yet?

Thanks again


----------



## Journeyman (4 May 2006)

van Gemeren said:
			
		

> ...Should I start the process of joining now and then transferring or just wait two years.
> 
> It seemed funny that there was no mention of naval Int operators, would you know why they don't exist yet?



Join now.....yes, this morning. It gets you into the whole system earlier, and through the basics that everyone has to do (regardless of whether your long-term goal is to be the first NavRes Int Op or to command an Infantry battalion, everyone starts with "you salute with _THIS HAND_ dopey!" You may as well get the recruit/basic training out of the way. This will also provide "experience" which may prove beneficial if/when you wish to transfer to Int.

I'm afraid I'm not the one to provide info on the Navy Reserve. *I'm not Navy; my parents were married....to each other*.


----------



## vangemeren (4 May 2006)

Even if it isn't combat arms?

Thanks again,

Jack.

P.s your and Trinity's jokes are hilarious. You guys are a riot, make the site more intersting.


----------



## Journeyman (4 May 2006)

Combat Arms would be preferable to Service Support, but ANY military experience is preferable to none.


Jokes? _Jokes?!  _ I can't vouch for....Trinity, is it? (wasn't she the chick in The Matrix?)....but I am _always_ a paragon of seriousness and virtue within this site - - an obvious reflection of my daily life.


----------



## digitaldorobo (24 Jul 2006)

Hi,

I am thinking of applying to join Military Intell reserves--specifically 6 Intelligence Company in Edmonton, Alberta.(http://www.army.dnd.ca/6INTELLIGENCE_COMPANY/)

 However, there is not much online about what they do. Would anyone be so kind as to provide any information they have? I would like to know more about what they look for in candidates (I am 35 and have a master's degree in training design, if that matters), the post-basic training, duties, field work, etc?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Shamrock (24 Jul 2006)

Go in and ask.  For obvious reasons, no intelligence will be discussed on this forum.

The platoon itself is hard working, professional, and dedicated.  They live up to their title -- intelligence -- and require same of potential recruits.


----------



## digitaldorobo (24 Jul 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply.

You wrote "no intelligence will be discussed on this forum." Is that a forum rule? If so, I apologize as I did not know that. If it is not a rule, any information would be appreciated.

I asked two recruiters and they did not know much about it other than the idea of writing with a marker on a plexiglass board in a command centre. The issue was they were not members of intell and as such did not know much; it did not have to do with any confidentiality on their part.

thanks


----------



## Shamrock (24 Jul 2006)

We practice "OpSec" or Operational Security.  Basically, regardless of its classification or lack thereof, certain things won't be discussed because to do so could breach operational security.  This includes tactics, doctrine, information gathering techniques, drills, etc.


----------



## Chilly (24 Jul 2006)

Here it goes, for reasons that are best not discussed in an open forum that anyone can look at or read, it is best for you to go and talk to the INT guys at the unit that you plan on joining.  You will be able to talk directly to them  and they will be able to give you answers on the spot.  

Chilly


----------



## digitaldorobo (24 Jul 2006)

thanks for your replies

I will go ahead and talk to them directly.

cheers


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Jul 2006)

You could also use the SEARCH function, as there are already a few threads about the Int trade


----------



## vic (25 Jul 2006)

Hi, I have a follow up question on the subject;

What’s a main difference between Army Intel Reserve Officer and Naval Intel Reserve Officer trades?  I know that you cannot get into the deep details, but general pros and cons would be appreciated (level of difficulty, transferability or flexibility of skills attained, rate of advancement. etc).

Regards.


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Jul 2006)

digitaldorobo said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> You wrote "no intelligence will be discussed on this forum." Is that a forum rule? If so, I apologize as I did not know that. If it is not a rule, any information would be appreciated.



Just remember, this is the real world, and this is a public forum. We can guarantee the (real) bad guys and their sympathisers worldwide frequent here to gather any INT as much as they can.

Loose lips sink ships!

Wes


----------



## Shamrock (25 Jul 2006)

Vic:

Try this link.  

This one may help clear it up.


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Jul 2006)

vic said:
			
		

> Hi, I have a follow up question on the subject;
> 
> What’s a main difference between Army Intel Reserve Officer and Naval Intel Reserve Officer trades?  I know that you cannot get into the deep details, but general pros and cons would be appreciated (level of difficulty, transferability or flexibility of skills attained, rate of advancement. etc).
> 
> Regards.



Go here http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17703.0.html (its actually stickied at the top of this sub board, and it Entitled "TRADES FAQ, links to trades without thier own forum")  scroll down, and you will see 4 thread about the Int trades.  Additionaly the SEARCH function is also very useful.


----------

